# Dominican Republic, is it OK?



## christsh (Feb 25, 2006)

Why are there always so many resorts available in the D.R.  Is the quality OK?  Is it inferior and undesirable? Thanks
Michelle


----------



## MillerNet (Feb 25, 2006)

For a lot of good information on the Dominican Republic look at Debbie Dominican Republic website.  They have reviews on most all the resorts.


http://www.debbiesdominicantravel.com/


----------



## BethH (Feb 26, 2006)

*maybe the AI fees?*



			
				christsh said:
			
		

> Why are there always so many resorts available in the D.R. Is the quality OK? Is it inferior and undesirable? Thanks
> Michelle



Just a guess but I think a lot of exchangers do not want to go all-inclusive or pay the extra fees. 

We've been to Punta Cana in the D.R.  This was not as part of a timeshare vacation, we actually won the trip on a radio show contest.  The room was nice, the food good and the beach was absolutely beautiful.  That said, there really wasn't anything to do outside the resort.  If you like to just relax, spend time on the beach, eat and drink it was great...if you are looking for tours, shopping, nightlife, it's probably not the place to go.  

Beth


----------



## Lou (Feb 26, 2006)

*Great place to relax.....*

I agree with BethH.  We went to Punta Cana 2 years ago and had a lovely time.  It is a place to sun, swim, and relax.  There is almost nothing else to do, so if you want something else...this is probably not the place to go.  But, if you are looking for beautiful beaches and a nice place to kick back and relax, this could be the ticket.


----------



## Larry (Feb 26, 2006)

Lou said:
			
		

> I agree with BethH.  We went to Punta Cana 2 years ago and had a lovely time.  It is a place to sun, swim, and relax.  There is almost nothing else to do, so if you want something else...this is probably not the place to go.  But, if you are looking for beautiful beaches and a nice place to kick back and relax, this could be the ticket.



Same here we went to Punta Cana ( Melia Paridissus ) and had a great time. With the all inclusive we didn't have to go anywhere else. It included free, scuba diving, snorkling, kayaking, sailing, horseback riding, shows and endless activities all day long. Then again if all you wanted was to relax and sit by the pool and great beach that was just fine too.  We loved it but didn't do any touring the entire week


----------



## limey (Feb 26, 2006)

Nope theirs nothing to do no diving around this island can't go to the bay of samana and see the whales, the national park that sits on the edge of that same bay isn't really there nore are the monster trucks that take you into the country to explore no golf courses. They don't actually live there they fly in so we can sit at the beach. 
Give us a break will you please do a little home work and you will find a great island with great people if you look past the gates of the AI's.  
Try the Samana Pernisular for one of the most untoched places to visit.
Visit  DR1.com -  Samana.net- Debbiesdominican.com ask questions and have fun .
Don't mean to be harsh but these are the same people that would say Aruba has it all.


----------



## BarCol (Feb 26, 2006)

Actually we enjoyed the DR when we went there for a vacation several years ago. But it is a place to kick back - and we did travel to the Samanna Penninsula for the whale watching - which was amazing.  We did discover though that from Canada - it's less expensive to take a charter and stay at an AI than it was to pay for the flight and do the tiemshare thing...That said we had a great time at the smaller and funky Villas Jazmin in Costambar and wouldn't hesitate to go again.


----------

